

Facebook defends against claims that advertising on the site doesn't work - wenxun
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303768104577462393468083290.html?mod=WSJ_hpp_LEFTTopStories

======
wenxun
"In the study, which follows up on another report done last year by comScore
called the Power of Like, the research firm found that being a fan of a brand
on Facebook causes people to purchase that brand more frequently.

For example, comScore tracked people who were Starbucks fans on Facebook
against a control group of people who weren't exposed to those messages.
ComScore found that over a four-week period, fans and their friends bought 38%
more frequently at Starbucks than people who weren't exposed to the Facebook
marketing."

------
tauv
Paywall?

